# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  الإلتزام بالتبصير  أو الإلتزام بالإعلام في العقود

## شمس الدين

الإلتزام بالتبصير  أو الإلتزام بالإعلام في العقود

----------


## شوقى شوقى

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## أمال

السلام عليكم،
أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المقال. لكن أريد معرفة إسم كاتبه بالكامل كي أستعمله كمرجع في رسالتي.

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للموضوع 
قمنا بدراسته وموضوع غاية السهولة وكان ممتع

----------


## شمس الدين

> السلام عليكم،
> أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المقال. لكن أريد معرفة إسم كاتبه بالكامل كي أستعمله كمرجع في رسالتي.


ليس لدى ادنى فكرة عنه اسمه بالكامل 
هذا ما قدرت اتحصل عليه

لك منى خالص شكرا على مرورك بالموضوع 




> شكرا للموضوع 
> قمنا بدراسته وموضوع غاية السهولة وكان ممتع


فعلا موضوع ممتع وشيق ومن الجيد دراسته 
تحياتى على مرورك 



> شكرا على الموضوع


العفو وشكرا على تواجدك بالموضوع

----------


## مسعودة

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 


> الإلتزام بالتبصير أو الإلتزام بالإعلام في العقود


لم اتمكن من قراءة المقال خسارة

----------

